# 18 inch m parallel question



## E39_boy (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I am shopping for a new set of rims for a non-sport 00 528i and had a few questions. Will a 18x8 and 18x9.5 fit on a 00 528i without rolling the fenders? My biggest concern is that I will bend them and I was wondering how durable replica and oem rims are? Are replica's really that bad, wheelexhange.com seems to offer some great rims and tires? :dunno: 

Anybody have these? What have your experiences been with them? And please post some pics. Thanks! 


Matt


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

I've heard favorable experiences from guys that have purchased thru WheelExchange. Their M-Parallel combo guarantees a perfect fit with no rubbing. I'm planning on getting these very very soon. :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

E39_boy said:


> Hey guys, I am shopping for a new set of rims for a non-sport 00 528i and had a few questions. Will a 18x8 and 18x9.5 fit on a 00 528i without rolling the fenders? My biggest concern is that I will bend them and I was wondering how durable replica and oem rims are? Are replica's really that bad, wheelexhange.com seems to offer some great rims and tires? :dunno:
> 
> Anybody have these? What have your experiences been with them? And please post some pics. Thanks!


I have the REAL Style 37 wheels on my 2001 540i/6 and they fit with no problem. Just be sure to get rear tires in 265/35-18 rather than 275 width. Otherwise, you will probably have rubbing on the fender lip and inner fender when driving with rear seat passengers.

The genuine BMW M-Parellel wheels are forged and stronger than the cast replicas. Even so, I bent my front rim within a couple months of installing it. Hit a pothole on the way home from Thanksgiving with family in MD. Made it all the way to my home town in NJ and whacked the pothole right at the border. Doh! It's a minor bend on the inboard lip that can only be seen with the wheel off the car (or up on a lift) and doesn't cause any noticable shimmy. But it reinforces your concern about 18" wheels in general.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I have the REAL Style 37 wheels on my 2001 540i/6 and they fit with no problem. Just be sure to get rear tires in 265/35-18 rather than 275 width. Otherwise, you will probably have rubbing on the fender lip and inner fender when driving with rear seat passengers.


Dave's heard this a few times, but just to make sure everyone else does ...

Even 265s can rub with some 18s. I have 18x9 in the back with 265s and they rubbed with both the Kumhos and Bridgestone. I had M5 liners installed - still rubbed. I had the fenders rolled - still rubbed. Finally I had the fenders pulled (see Viet's writeup) and the rubbing was gone.

I suspect the problem was with the offset thus I would suspect that true OEM wheels will be fine, but wheels from other sources should be carefully chosen or at least have a money-back option.

Bill


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

BillP said:


> Dave's heard this a few times, but just to make sure everyone else does ...
> 
> Even 265s can rub with some 18s. I have 18x9 in the back with 265s and they rubbed with both the Kumhos and Bridgestone. I had M5 liners installed - still rubbed. I had the fenders rolled - still rubbed. Finally I had the fenders pulled (see Viet's writeup) and the rubbing was gone.
> 
> I suspect the problem was with the offset thus I would suspect that true OEM wheels will be fine, but wheels from other sources should be carefully chosen or at least have a money-back option.


Yes, that's a very good point. My observations about 265mm width tires fitting with no rubbing problems only applies to factory M5 and factory Style 37 wheels. Other wheels may or may not work.

For example, if the offset of your 9" rear aftermarket wheel is 5mm greater than the 9" factory wheel, it would be just like having a tire size 10mm wider with respect to the inner fender and 10mm narrower with respect to the outer fender. Why is the change in tire size twice as much as the offset? Because normally, a tire that is 10mm wider (all else being equal) will have this additional width split equally between the inboard and outboard sides. With a 5mm change in offset, you are taking the entire wheel rim and tire assembly and moving it inboard by that amount. So, from the perspective of the inner fender liner, you've just done the same thing as if you installed a tire 10mm wider on the factory rims. And from the persepctive of the outer fender, you've done the opposite and installed a tire 10mm narrower.

Perhaps this drawing from Tire Rack will make the issue clear. The photo shows a wheel with POSITIVE offset.









_Drawing courtesy of Tire Rack_


----------



## 530I_4.4X5 (Jun 21, 2003)

I have a set of hartge classics in 19x 8 1/2 front and 19x 9 1/2 in the rear and after rolling fenders not problem. I will be selling those wheels and tires as i sold the 530I and bought a new E46 m3.

pm me or post here if you are interested

thanks


----------



## E39_boy (Feb 19, 2004)

BillP can you post some pics? Also where did you order your rims from? I am looking to order them from wheelexchange.com and I might go with 18x8 all around. :dunno:


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

The M-Parallels from Wheel Exchange are a great deal compared to the OEM version. Although they are cast instead of forged they weigh only 1 lb more per wheel. They claim they are made to OEM specs. I haven't bought them but it's tempting.


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

*I used to have them on my '94 E34...*



E39_boy said:


> Hey guys, I am shopping for a new set of rims for a non-sport 00 528i and had a few questions. Will a 18x8 and 18x9.5 fit on a 00 528i without rolling the fenders? My biggest concern is that I will bend them and I was wondering how durable replica and oem rims are? Are replica's really that bad, wheelexhange.com seems to offer some great rims and tires? :dunno:
> 
> Anybody have these? What have your experiences been with them? And please post some pics. Thanks!
> 
> Matt


I had a set of the 18" M-Parallel replicas from the WheelExchange in non-staggered setup for my then '94 E34 525iA, and the quality was pretty good no issues whatever..

However, to answer your questions concerning rubbing, I have set of 18" Breyton Inspirations staggered setup with 265-35/18 in the rear and have not experienced any rubbing issues yet (knock metal).. 

*Here's a pic of my E34..*









*And my current 18" Breyton Inspirations*


----------



## E39_boy (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking really great. It might be time for some coil-overs.


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

E39_boy said:


> Looking really great. It might be time for some coil-overs.


Yes, I know, actually here are a couple of pics of it *"artifically lowered",  * photosop'd that is and the center spokes blacked out.....


----------

